# MrHeater



## Shagrath (Jul 1, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a Mr Heater natural gas heater for the garage, does anyone have experience with this?  Can it get too hot for some types of ceilings if it is ceiling mounted?


----------



## imported_bob (Jul 1, 2008)

well it says in the manual it can have a 1 inch clearing and be ceiling mounted


----------



## awesometimes (Jan 2, 2012)

check out garage jpurnal lost of postings and information there for you.


----------



## Ecam (Jan 3, 2012)

That is the one I went with.  The discharge is about even with the loft so I added a simple sheet metal "visor" to the top of the heater to deflect the heat at the top down away from the ceiling.  I've checked the nearby drywall after the heater has run for a while and found the drywall just warm.


----------



## Tucker3878 (May 12, 2012)

I had an Enerco IR Tube heater installed in my shop.  I believe Enerco is made by Mr. Heater or vise versa.  Anyways, long storry short I'm not very happy with it.  It's a 100k BTU 30ft tube that gets REALLY hot for the first 10ft, moderately warm(like you can barely feel it on your forehead while standing under it, and you can stand on a ladder on the last 1 feet and not blister your hand(like what SHOULD happen with other heaters I've seen).  Enerco said that 80% of the heat comes out of the first 10 ft, well then why do I need the extra 20ft of tube when they don't seem to distribute the heat much further?  Frustrating, even if I had nown that most of the heat would have been coming out of the first section of tube I would have flipped the heater end for end so the heat is pouring out on the bench/working side of the shop, not the vehicle side.  Anyone have any experience/comments on this...my heating guy is not really helping much, he just wants to get paid and wash his hands of it:madrun:

Curt

P.S.- sorry if I highjacked your post, moderators feel free to move to a relative location.  Thanks


----------

